# The just gotta keep stirring the sh**!



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

The National Bar Association has weighed in the no bill finding:

National Bar Association Statement on Michael Brown Ruling - The Truth About Guns

Look at the comment at the bottom the Bar Assoc. President's web page;
'By any means necessary'??

Pamela Meanes for NBA President

And of course, notice the brown hue of her skin...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This country will fall without anyone having fired a shot in it's defense!


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

What do you expect, the National Bar Association is an association of African American Lawyers.

AJ


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> This country will fall without anyone having fired a shot in it's defense!


I'm afraid you're right. The only thing I'm certain about is, they will have to kill me before I quit or give up!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmmm lotsa Black folk in black robes, is that the ting yang of white folk in white ropes? Just sayin'
Also if you click on that pic it takes you to this racist filled link Atlanta Blackstar - Black News and Empowering Narratives to Change Our World
Interesting....No?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmmm lotsa Black folk in black robes, is that the Ying/Yang of white folk in white ropes? Just sayin'
Also if you click on that pic it takes you to this racist filled link http://atlantablackstar.com
Interesting....No?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Lawyers always say their Client has a case until there is obviously no more money for the lawyer.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Lawyers always say their Client has a case until there is obviously no more money for the lawyer.


Yep. he has a case until the money runs out in the checking account. Then he is fried. LOL


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

So what exactly is "transformative justice"?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The Attorney General already tried to find evidence to indict the officer, and came up with nothing.
Neither the evidence, nor a second autopsy provided enough probable cause to bring Officer Wilson to trial.
By *ALL* authoritative accounts, this was a clean shoot.
By *ALL* uninformed accounts, the cop was a racist white pig.


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

What scares me is the statement that was made by citzens begging for the national guard to take over, I dont know about anyone else with this goverment asking for the army to take over a city may give someone ideas


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

It just goes to show that even lawyers can be dumb asses... oh wait we already knew that..


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> It just goes to show that even lawyers can be dumb asses... oh wait we already knew that..


The single reason that LEO's have locks on their lockers, . . . the same rooms are often used by judges and lawyers.

Makes me really glad the Navy wanted me to be an electrician, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

We watched "The Ed Show" until we saw he was pouring gasoline on the fire!!!
What an idiot! His whole premise was 2 points that he kept beating the drum about.
1. "If an officer is admittedly afraid, he has chosen the wrong proffession"!
2. "Why could'nt he use his baton or pepper spray, instead of his gun?"

Of course he had the Brown's Lawyer and some other guy on there."
Talk about "BROWN NOSING" !!!!:roll:


----------



## Danm (Nov 15, 2014)

Media will fan the flames theres protestors in Canada now and of course all across america


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

All I see on my tv is dancing with the stars. They fanned the bejesus out of it then drop it cold. I guess nobody wants to hear about all of the negative things going on....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

BagLady said:


> 2. "Why could'nt he use his baton or pepper spray, instead of his gun?"


Because beating a fat asshole to death with a baton is an awful lot of work.

Somebody should beat Big Head Ed to death with a baton though...


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Inor said:


> Because beating a fat asshole to death with a baton is an awful lot of work.
> 
> Somebody should beat Big Head Ed to death with a baton though...


No shit! That's the first (and only) time I've watched his show. Bet his ratings suck. Especially after this show.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ok..where is the interpreter on this deal? Where is the Gister?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Touch to see the Rx


----------



## jack ryan (Oct 6, 2014)

Im so glad im an aussie and we dont have this shit


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not taking sides, or being an arm chair quarterback, what's done is done. Thought tasers were pretty good at taking someone out of commishion? Maybe he wasn't issued one. I'm sure there's not many folks (ie:LE) that enjoy doing the final drastic measure. jmo.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I heard an interesting comment on NPR radio just a while ago. It come from a left wing acitvist who had tried to make cops more sensitive somewhere. I want to say LA but wouldnt guarantee that town. Anyway her theory was there are a bunch of cops out there who dont have a racist bone in their bodies..but when they get scared..they will kill folks. Most sense I ever heard coming from a liberal.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I've fallen many times, I get back up. If your in my way you cease to exist


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> The Attorney General already tried to find evidence to indict the officer, and came up with nothing.
> Neither the evidence, nor a second autopsy provided enough probable cause to bring Officer Wilson to trial.
> By *ALL* authoritative accounts, this was a clean shoot.
> By *ALL* uninformed accounts, the cop was a racist white pig.


 Lack of evidence won't stop Holder , he will just make some.


----------

